# Need to Know about a Bear Polar Recurve Bow



## MO Hawkeye

I'm Looking at a Bear Archery Polar Recurve Bow. It's 66 inches long with a 36 pound draw. How does the Bear Polar bow shoot?

I've never heard of a Bear Polar recurve bow. What can you tell me about them?

What years were they produced? What Quality of bow are they? Do they have any value to collectors?

What is the avg. value for the Polar recurve bow?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## KID VICIOUS

What's the serial number?

The Polar in 66" was a target bow that was less expensive than their Tamerlanes or Kodiak Specials of the era. There are some really nices Polars out there though. Value would be dependent on year and condition.


----------



## Jack NZ

The only Polar stringbow from Bear that I know of is a bow that at the time was called a Hybrid.
They were are radical R/D design with double shelf so they could be shot from both sides.
Here in NZ they have a collector value of around $2-300,but they were never an expensive bow at any stage,so I don't think they would go for much over US$150 today.

Hope that helps.
Jack.


----------



## KID VICIOUS

Jack, the Polars you're referring to were made in the 50s and very early 60s. You're correct that they were semi-recurves or "hybrids". They were all 64" bows and had tiny longbow risers.

About 1963 the Polar completely transformed into a target bow complete with blocky risers and optional built in sights. MO Hawkeye obviously has the target variety bow because it's length is 66".:darkbeer:


----------



## MO Hawkeye

I know the bow was sold to it's orginal owner in Nov. 1963. I will have to get back to you on the Ser. # . Thanks for your help.


----------



## KID VICIOUS

Here's the 1963 Polar pic from the catalog. I had a 1964(same bow) and it was damn nice. I ended up selling it for $200 and I thought that was a fair price.


----------



## MO Hawkeye

Now I have the Ser. # of the Bear Polar Recurve Bow. The Ser. # is 26BB74. This bow is 66 inches long with a 36 pound draw at 28 inches.

Where do you find all your Great information on these Old Recurve Bows? 

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## KID VICIOUS

> Where do you find all your Great information on these Old Recurve Bows?


Hangin' around the archery forums for a decade or so, collecting Bears, talking to collectors, Ebay, etc. I also have all the Bear Archery catalogs on CD, It's a great reference and a STEAL at about $40 bucks from 3 Rivers. I am very new here but a veteran of the other forums.

Your "potential" bow is undoubtedly a 1963 Polar. It's a wonderful bow with an I-beam riser of Bubinga slabs sandwiching a Zebrawood center, which is visible on the sight window.

How much is the guy asking?


----------



## MO Hawkeye

Thank YOU so much for all your help. I've purchased the Bear Polar bow, a back quiver and doc. on orginial buyer off Ebay for $229.07 which includes the shipping to Missouri It's amazing to me, someone would have all the "stuff" from 1963. It would be interesting to know how the seller got a hold of this package.

Please check out the item # 200435322042 & let me know what you think. 

I'm a big fan of Lancaster's & I will have the Bear CD in my library shortly.

As you can tell, I am very NEW to traditional archery ---- been shooting compound bows for several years.

I think it might be interesting to start collecting quality Left Handed Recurve and Long bows. As I am Left Handed. Some might increase in value over the next few years & So What if they didn't. Any suggestions on some Companies and Names I might be on the lookout for?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## KID VICIOUS

Wow dude, ya did good! Yep it's a 1963 Polar with a bunch of extra goodies.:darkbeer: Great lookin' bow.



> Any suggestions on some Companies and Names I might be on the lookout for?


Yep. Bear Archery items are far and away the most collectable. The market dwarfs the others from the era. In particular Bear Kodiaks and the original Bear wood handled takedowns are the most prized. 

Congrats on the purchase. Here's a pic for the lurkers. :shade:


----------



## MO Hawkeye

Do you think the quiver is of any value it looks like it may made of leather. Could it be from the same era as the 1963 bow?

I tried to find the Bear CD at Lancaster but I could not locate it. Got any ideas? Thanks


----------



## MO Hawkeye

Thanks so much for all the info.


----------



## Night Wing

That Polar is a great find and buy.  Congrats.


----------



## polkcavediver

Traditional Archery Sales in Lakeland, Florida had several for sale right now. 1957 ish range. I own one, and it shoots great. Got it for my wife. He is on line, and the prices are in the $100's.


----------



## 8888blk

I have one that was in rough shape when I got it. I ended up sanding it down and putting more of a radius on the shelf and handle. I shoot it for indoor league and it's killed a carp or two. I draw 30" and it does'nt stack at all. Great shooting bow.


----------



## rickstix

Yup…I’d say it looks like the same leather quiver I had in the 60’s…would certainly be of value to me…looks to be in great shape, as well. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## MO Hawkeye

Thanks for all the Great info. Can anyone put a $$$$$ value on the included leather quiver? Thanks,


----------



## ISOP&YJER

*Bear polar semi-recurve*

Me and my Bear polar 1957-58


----------



## Jack NZ

Nice photo's,,,,that's the bow I was talking about.

It would also seem that you've been shooting longer than I've been alive,I would of just hatched when that pic' was taken,but I guess you hear that now an then.

Respects.


----------



## JimPic

The top bow is a 64" Polar semi-recurve,[email protected] It has the double shelf,red glass with white nock overlays. I'm thinking mid-50's era. It's a nice shooting bow in pretty good cond


----------



## Guest

Has recurve popularity always been at such a high level? Every older Bear I've seen come up for sale around here has been asking quite a bit (for an old used bow) and has sold almost immediately. Also people advertise that they buy old archery stuff, which sort of ruins it for people looking for a deal.

I'm shooting an older Bear but I know where there is a hoyt medalist t/d that I can start shooting if I get this under control. And a larger kodiak, I'm the only one interested in a lineage of archers. :shade:

I keep my eyes open for deals anyway.


----------



## Atwozed

Need to Know about a Bear Polar Recurve Bow
I purchased one with a factory sight , it has an unusual arrow rest , a brush protruding from the side if the 
sight , just under a centimetre from the shelf , this bow is no cheapie , if any member can help me with a
manual for this bow it would really be appreciated ..


----------



## WindWalker

> I purchased one with a factory sight , it has an unusual arrow rest , a brush protruding from the side if the sight


Yep! That would be the target Polar. The recessed area in the riser accepted a sight plate and pin, or a solid plastic plate. The bow had a narrow brush rest that was inserted in a horizontal slot at the bottom of the sight and plate.

As for an owner's manual, you will likely be unsuccessful tracking one down. However, most of what you will need to know about rigging, setting up, and tuning the bow can be thoroughly answered here and on other sites.


----------



## rickstix

Pictures would be helpful with identification. I posted some Polar pics and info last month: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1629409. Don't believe I've ever seen a manual for any of the old bows...but Bear often named materials in his catalogs. Also, recommended brace heights could sometimes be found there...but that practice was discountinued at some point. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## Bowjack

Atwozed,

The Polar full recurve were 1961-70. The routered sight window were standard begining in 1964. In the years 1965-69 all Bear bows serial number started with the year of manufacture 5-65, 6-66 etc. The best source readily available information on the Bear bows would be the Grayling catologue CD sold through 3Rivers and other traditional archery suppliers.


----------



## longbowguy

MO Hawkeye,
The outfit is worth about what you paid for it, in my opinion. I hope you use and enjoy it. Most Bear tackle does not have a great deal of value as he made and sold so much of it. Not much rarity. That is a really nice looking quiver, made by King Archery I would guess. I hope the leather is still supple. - lbg


----------



## Atwozed

Hi Everyone . hear is a picture Bear polar , tell me what you think


----------



## socallove

Bit of a thread revive here but I recently came up on this bear Polar bow. It has some markings on it JM317 64" 43# It also says Canada 1953 on the bow.
Here are a few pictures, can anyone help me with how much it's worth? is it collectible? How is the condition? It appears to be a bit rough since the owner used it for hunting, I paid $40 is that too much? 

http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x479/notcreative1111/IMAG0630_zps30b7bfcf.jpg

http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x479/notcreative1111/IMAG0631_zps31333961.jpg

http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x479/notcreative1111/IMAG0632_zps7fe9da84.jpg

http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x479/notcreative1111/34338e9a-8a45-4771-a3c5-4a8ab1a5e883_zpscd94267a.jpg?t=1384732584

http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x479/notcreative1111/IMAG0634_zpsbccf5328.jpg?t=1384732218


----------



## THNDRRR

I have one of these babies !!

1953 Bear Polar Recurve

66" - 39 lbs.

The trouble is that one of the limbs is twisted and I REALLY would like to get it fixed. I know some of you do this yourself, and I know this may not be a $1,000 + target bow, but it was left to me by a friend of mine whom has since passed away and I would like to get it back into shape to shoot it. I just don't trust myself when it comes to these things as I would not want to bend it too far. I would like to find an experienced bow repair shop in the Phoenix area that would be willing to put this thing on the tuning rack and straighten her out so she is "perfect" again so I can actually shoot the thing.

Pics :


----------



## THNDRRR

*Plus, I would like to get the rest of the sight mechanism if they still make them.*


----------



## Sanford

That's this vintage model, a bolt-on aftermarket at the time: Browning Reynolds Target Sight Bidding still open, too!


----------



## Big Jack

I have the same bow ,from my research it is a 1962 Bear Polar with the pewter coin .They made this in a 66'' and a 56'' for women and youths ,the sight is an add on .


----------



## Bowjack

socallove,

Your Polar is an early 1961. I've owned a few from that year but most were 66". Here's a good guide for the earlier Polars.

http://tradgang.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=14;t=003321


----------



## Big Jack

Thndrrr's bow is a1962 Polar with pewter coin ,and an add on sight ,I have the same bow in mint condition.


----------



## THNDRRR

Big Jack said:


> Thndrrr's bow is a1962 Polar with pewter coin ,and an add on sight ,I have the same bow in mint condition.



Ahhhh......... so 1953 was just the patent date ?

It would be cool if it is a 1962 bow. That would make it the same age as I am.......... although the bow is in MUCH better condition. :wink:


----------



## Bowjack

THDRRR,

Yes, your bow is a 1962. Don't know why I would have said 1961 as I have three or four Polars from that year myself.


----------



## dnapoleon0728

I have my father's bow, Polar 14AE116, 66", 38#. Looking for some history.


----------



## Dave Broughton

I have one and it’s in excellent condition…..I’m thinking of selling it…….I think mine is a 35lb bow….I can’t shoot a bow anymore so might as well let it go…..


----------



## AppolloX

Nice deal, I bet if it was a right hand bow it would be double that price lol


----------

